# What happened to the random photos thread?



## vyapti (Feb 6, 2009)

I just noticed that the random photos thread is missing (or subject to user error).  Is it gone?  If so, was it a technical issue?  can we start another?

Thanks.  And, btw, I just noticed the sidebar boxes on the right, nice touch =)


----------

